# Wanted stabilizing chamber



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Looking for a larger chamber to stabilize. I want it for larger blanks like pot calls and such. I have a pressure pot but really want to be able to see what is happening.
Also if you have something you would recommend please let me know as well.
Thanks

Rodney


----------

